# Führungswechsel bei BSI und europäischer Sicherheitsagentur



## Newsfeed (16 Oktober 2009)

Udo Helmbrecht tritt sein Amt als Direktor der auf Kreta beheimateten ENISA an. Sein Nachfolger als Präsident des BSI kommt aus dem Bundesinnenministerium.

Weiterlesen...


----------

